# Northwest Florida Artificial Reef Creation and Restoration Project



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks - the FWC put up a site that explains the artificial reefing the five counties that went into the NRDA Phase III allocation. The Map says it all, guess which county does NOT have a Marine or Artificial Reef office (the one with the least) Logic - I know Right? 

This is also for the folks that say they are gonna boat from East or West pass right past ALL THOSE other new sites with the exact same conformation of reefs to fish just the one off Navarre - you're welcome to but... why?

Anyhow that a look and if you have any questions please drop a post I'll do my best Pro Bono to answer or get one :thumbsup:. 

THE FWC SITE *[Click Here]*


----------



## pfbluedevil91 (Dec 24, 2016)

When is the projected date for the deployment of these modules into their spots?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots have already been deploid.


----------



## pfbluedevil91 (Dec 24, 2016)

So phase III of the NRDA includes the deployment of only a portion of the total proposed reefs? Which areas specifically have had modules deployed? Sorry for the dumb questions. I've read a lot and can't seem to grasp the concept.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great question - I chatted with the FWC today and may have some updated info to post by the end of the week. This is the "best" Marine and or Artificial Reefing contacts by County: i.E., EACH COUNTY IS RESPONSIBLE FOR EXECUTING THE fwc GRANT $ FOR THESE REEFING PROJECTS. The FWC reports the progress and milestones to NRDA trustees. 

Note that none of the counties, as far as I know, are tracking real time the deployments with info facing the customers so to find out when and exactly where (planned vs actual are always slightly different) these are going out you'll want to contact the county POC's (Gov or Citizen led) direct. 

The Attached spreadsheet is DATED 2014 but is generally the best consolidated NRDA Reef list with size of reef area, # or reefs center point of reef area. 

*Escambia County -*
County Interactive Map with dates and GPS
Escambia NRDA Projects including reef locations
Mr. Robert Turpin, 3363 Park Pl Pensacola, FL 32505
Office: 850-595-3474​ Email:[email protected]​ 
*Santa Rosa County*
- County Dept: Non-existent
- Citizen led but the organization has disbanded Navarre Marine Sanctuary as it was primarily to get snorkeling reefs not fishing reefs.

I'm pushing much of this effort - our 60 (minus 12 as the beach nourishment wash out elevated the bottom by 4'-5' additional so the two closest permitted rows had to be abandoned) snorkeling reefs were deployed this summer, We should have SR-27 fully deployed by Aug or Sep this year.


*Okaloosa County -*
Marine Resource Coordinator - Alex Fogg: [email protected]
Okaloosa County Tourist Development Department
1540 Miracle Strip Parkway
Fort Walton Beach, Florida 32548
Phone: (850) 609-5394

*Bay County*
- County Dept: Non-existent
- Citizen led, the organization is very active and leading Bay county in Marine reefing and near shore projects http://bcara.us/ 

*Walton County*
County Interactive Map with dates and GPS
 Melinda Gates, Coastal Resource Liaison, at (850) 892-8108
Citizen led - http://waltonreefs.org/
*
**State overall Project Coordinator FWC:*
Keith Mille, Environmental Administrator
Division of Marine Fisheries Management - Artificial Reef Program
Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission
620 S. Meridian St., MS 4B2
Tallahassee, FL 32399-1600
Phone: (850) 487-0554
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks here's the list from FWC on the current (except for Bay County) reefs deployed as part of the NRDA Phase III restoration. I've not had a chance to verify any or all #'s but these are the official records. 

Navarre Formation update 3a: The bid went to FWC AR office for review a week or so ago. After it gets verified that it's bonafide the county will put it on contract, and then God Willing it's just manufacturing and weather window dependent, no bureaucracy, no departments, no permit lags etc. Rejoice. :notworthy:

If somebody wants Bay county (they put out a bunch as they sucker punched the other counties and FWC in the spreadsheet limerick) LMK.


----------

